# James Durham - Commentary on Revelation



## Mayflower (Apr 6, 2005)

This work of Durham is just published and transelated in the Dutch language. How is this commentary, is it oke, good or excellent ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm not aware of a better commentary on Revelation than that by James Durham.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 6, 2005)

What view does he hold Andrew? Historist?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 6, 2005)

Yep, he holds to the standard Puritan eschatology: Historicist Postmillennial.


----------



## Peter (Apr 6, 2005)

Own it. Haven't read it. Its about 1000 pages so all I can say is its thorough.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 6, 2005)

Probably even more valuable than the commentary are the 30? or so theological digressions, of which several are posted at www.fpcr.org. Durham is a favorite; I've edited and published his lectures on the ten commandments, Lectures on Job and his large (barely smaller than the Revelation commentary) Sermons on Isaiah 53, which is my personal favorite of the projects as almost everything turned out nicely for such a large book. The other two works are available at www.naphtali.com but the Isaiah 53 is sadly out of print at the moment.


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 6, 2005)

Dear Chris,

Are you planning to publish Isaiah 53 from Durham again ?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 6, 2005)

When I get he time, and more importantly, the funds; possibly late 2005. Very expensive to do. See a review by Rowland Ward of Melbourne, at http://www.naphtali.com/item_desc/ReviewISA53-1.htm
and description here
http://www.naphtali.com/item_desc/Isa53.htm


----------



## ChristianTrader (Apr 6, 2005)

If anyone is looking for a good price for the Commentary on Revelation, I think here is the best on the net: 

http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=1927

CT


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 6, 2007)

ChristianTrader said:


> If anyone is looking for a good price for the Commentary on Revelation, I think here is the best on the net:
> 
> http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=1927
> 
> CT



 Updated link here.


----------

